# EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

_Quote »_
Following our news story in issue 73 outlining Lamborghini's plans for a new road-racer to back up its Le Mans plans, more details of this exciting project have leaked out of Sant 'Agata.
It has been confirmed that the road version will produce a staggering 700bhp from its 6.5-litre V12, and with four-wheel drive being replaced by a rear-drive configuration, it has all the makings of the wildest Lambo ever. The stripped-out road-racer will be known as the Murcielago GT-R and just 25 will be built. The new engine will then be fitted in a revised Murcielago for model year 2006.
Lamborghini is also planning to launch a more powerful Gallardo as a retort to Ferrari's 483bhp F430. The new car will boast a power output of 600bhp from its revised V10 and will come to the market a few months after this summer's launch of the Gallardo Roadster.
Audi is determined to continue the Lamborghini legend as Italy's wildest supercar manufacturer and will endeavour to make sure its cars are always one step ahead of arch rivals Ferrari in terms of power output and styling. Long may it continue.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (SMG)*

"doin' the bull dance, feelin' the flow, feelin it."







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gaspedal (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (AudiVwMeister)*

Oh. Snap.


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

I wonder how much the engine repairs will cost


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (gaspedal)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (20th_Ann_GTi)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

Announcement: The new Lamborghini Murcielago produces an amazing 700bhp at 7,000rpm! This means that the average Murcielago owner can utilize up to 200hp as opposed to the 150 that they had been accustomed to.
Sincerely, your Lamborghini dealer.


----------



## supergti (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (SMG)*

They are getting to crazy with the horsepower thing but I'm not complaining. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (SMG)*

okay lets see which company breaks the 800 hp barrier frist
the next F70 is gonna be real real schweet


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (kyokoris)*


----------



## VW_GB (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (RS-SIX)*

Lamborghini just get better thanks to Audi, BYE BYE Mercedes CL65 AMG! 
So damn sexy


----------



## peach (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (SMG)*

I hope it's got the widebody of the racecar.








Lambos' previous road-racer with widebody:


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (RS-SIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS-SIX* »_









add this to that 'evil cars' topic


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (peach)*

FORGIVE MY IGNORANCE, but Audi is Lambo's parent company?


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Prelusion98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prelusion98* »_Announcement: The new Lamborghini Murcielago produces an amazing 700bhp at 7,000rpm! This means that the average Murcielago owner can utilize up to 200hp as opposed to the 150 that they had been accustomed to.
Sincerely, your Lamborghini dealer.

Missy Elliot and other rappers will be pleased.


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (passataholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passataholic* »_FORGIVE MY IGNORANCE, but Audi is Lambo's parent company?









Yes.


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (passataholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passataholic* »_FORGIVE MY IGNORANCE, but Audi is Lambo's parent company?










Yeah, for the last few years. There is eventually supposed to be an Audi version of the Gallardo. I saw concept drawings of it a long while back, I wonder if they are still going to make it.
Matt


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (Noog)*

audi acquired lamborghini around 1998. the gallardo is build on an audi space frame architecture. the audi version of this will look something like this....


----------



## PacerX (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (what)*

It's already there. Just from a different angle. I know because I'm the one who put it there








EDIT:
(You mean this one, right? http://forums.thecarlounge.net...age=1 )


_Modified by PacerX at 5:50 PM 1-15-2005_


----------



## enforcer[br] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (PacerX)*

the 700hp murci is impressive, but what impressed me even more is the 600hp gallardo, I mean, god damn, 600hp and it's not even the top of the line model, will it eat the F430 alive?


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (enforcer[br])*


_Quote, originally posted by *enforcer
* »_...will it eat the F430 alive?


Probably! 
I saw a Murcielago driving down the street earlier today. It was black. 
Matt


----------



## n1ck (May 27, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (passataholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passataholic* »_FORGIVE MY IGNORANCE, but Audi is Lambo's parent company?









Yes, which is why I'm a little baffled as to why Audi very publically conceded the German horsepower war to Mercedes and BMW, yet just went and started an Italian blood vendetta.


----------



## All_Texan (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (Noog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noog* »_Probably! 
I saw a Murcielago driving down the street earlier today. It was black. 
Matt

paris hilton says "thats so hot"


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (peach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peach* »_I hope it's got the widebody of the racecar.










oh deary deary me.. <3


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (enforcer[br])*


_Quote, originally posted by *enforcer
* »_ the 700hp murci is impressive, but what impressed me even more is the 600hp gallardo, I mean, god damn, 600hp and it's not even the top of the line model, will it eat the F430 alive?

I think the 600hp Gallardo will be the R-GT version or whatever to compete with the F430 Challenge Stradalle. I'm expecting at least 550hp from the F430 CS, and 600hp AND RWD only for the Gallardo R-GT.
Damn, it's such an awesome time to be a car enthusiast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (kyokoris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyokoris* »_okay lets see which company breaks the 800 hp barrier frist

Already happened last year with the release of the 806hp Koenigsegg CCR. This Lambo looks sick though. Although, if the last Challenge Stradale/Gallardo battle was to be taken as an example, Ferrari still wins in overall performance as well as driving experience. I mean, there are Carrera GT owners trading their cars in for Challenge Stradales because they are more fun to drive... you don't see that with Lamborghini.


----------



## BlackMagic2004 (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (SMG)*

Id love to be the guy i saw on tv who tests these cars on italian roads... Dream Job.

Dream Job 2: the guy whose job it is to drive ferraris until they blow their engines.


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)

Lamborghini ownz me...


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (BlackMagic2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagic2004* »_Id love to be the guy i saw on tv who tests these cars on italian roads... Dream Job.


I'd settle for testing them on a track - 
http://www.compfused.com/directlink/471/


----------



## supergti (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (enforcer[br])*


_Quote, originally posted by *enforcer
* »_ the 700hp murci is impressive, but what impressed me even more is the 600hp gallardo, I mean, god damn, 600hp and it's not even the top of the line model, will it eat the F430 alive?

It should indeed.


----------



## supergti (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (supergti)*


----------



## Tristan (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: EVO Magazine 2/05: 700BHP Murcielago confirmed (peach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peach* »_I hope it's got the widebody of the racecar.








Lambos' previous road-racer with widebody:









And with 700 hp on tap i'll keep that rear wing thx


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

wow thats going to be one hell of a beast!


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

Pardon my ignorance...
but isn't Audi owned by VW???


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (GMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GMonkey* »_but isn't Audi owned by VW???










Yes, and Audi owns Lamborghini. They both fall under VW though.


----------

